# Vw e golf 2016



## Denneychris (Jun 30, 2019)

Hello!

wondering what kind of ordeal it’ll be to put a larger battery in a 16 egolf. I’m pretty hand with a wrench but basically illiterate when it come to any kind of programing. Wondering if there any popular/known capacity increases for it ?
It has the 3.3kw charger. Changing that seems physically easier but … I’m not great with JFM boxes and not sure where to go about information on something like that.
Any thoughts or points in the right direction would be fantastic thanks !

-chris


----------

